# ATV Laws



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I read that Lake County was in the process of allowing ATV's to ride on the shoulder of public roads. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is legal yet??


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Webber Township voted No about a month ago. Bummer.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

A lot of counties are in the process of doing it. Gladwin did earlier this month.

Lots of roads get closed to ATVs and certain rules get placed. It is far from opening all roads and trails.

For instance Gladwin closed something like 25% of the roads and the map is hard to get showing which ones are open/closed.

Remember - that is only roads. No trails, no 2 tracks, no RR grades. Has to be a county road.

Gonna be a lot of tickets given out due to confusion on where is ok and where isn't.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's down to the township level


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info. I was just hoping that we would be able to jump on Tin Cup trail from the cabin as it is only a couple miles away on some gravel roads.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Roscommon countys is posted on the county website....check your county website


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Gladwin County's ordinance is far from typical. Along with Roscommon County, it is the most restrictive to be adopted to date. Most northern counties adopting ordinances are opening all of their county roads to ORVs. Townships can opt out of a county ordinance. That means they can close roads in the township that have been opened by the county. Beginning in mid-July this year, townships will be able to open roads that have not been opened by the county. Past history has shown that counties with some, but not all, of their roads open eventually move to opening all of their county roads.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Remember the Counties/Townships can close these roads just as easily as they open them.
All ORV - ATV ers need to self police the usage of our new rights of travel or the rogue, can't stay on he trail, trash dumping, speeding, noise poluting rogue users will ruin it for the law abiding riders..

Wife and I both ride and what folks do with ORV and ATV's when they think they are out of sight can be appalling.

Lets all be good citizens and user and show the State/Counties/Township they made a good decision opening the roads for our usage.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

The problem I see is the Counties open up the roads, then the townships,which is a smaller group of people vote to close the roads, thus creating blocks that are open and blocks that are closed. Alot of these townships are governed by individuals that have no desire to have an ORV travel by there house, even if the ORV isn't causing any problems......
Noise, dust, or just plain don't like ORV's...


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

My plan is to buy a new sticker today, slap it on, strap on my helmet, start up and ride very politely ONLY on the county roads in Osceola and Clare. Will not tear up dirt, dump trash, or toss a can in someone's yard. Will be careful of dogs and other drivers, too. The plan is to be polite with the DNR and local Deps. if stopped. Do I really need the sticker? What type of fine could hit me?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Silly people that pay taxes in townships think they can make all the rules


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wish some laws could be made here!! Couple locals go 40++ down the center-2 abreast..


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

russfim said:


> My plan is to buy a new sticker today, slap it on, strap on my helmet, start up and ride very politely ONLY on the county roads in Osceola and Clare. Will not tear up dirt, dump trash, or toss a can in someone's yard. Will be careful of dogs and other drivers, too. The plan is to be polite with the DNR and local Deps. if stopped. Do I really need the sticker? What type of fine could hit me?


Yup, you need a sticker. I'd triple check the county rules before heading out...


FYI - GLADWIN COUNTY INFO - INCLUDING MAP http://www.gladwinco.com/


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Its a well known fact that much of the DNR does NOT like this new PA 240 and its my guess that they will be watching us with a microscope, waiting for us to do ''anything'' they feel is not rightous to ''their likings''....Make SURE you know the rules and which roadways are open/closed. Take a copy of the ordinance with you..If you feel you've been harrassed, make sure you politely get the officers name/area,as there are now plenty of high profile ORV folks that know what the ORV laws are and the ropes behind them. 

I was just ''cackling my butt off'' when we had to speak in front of the House of Representatives in Lansing Michigan for support of HB 4323 in 2007, when along come some of the DNR who opposed it. 

Some of the DNR's very own LEO buddies from Ogemaw County Sheriffs Department [ Howie Hanft] and a Sheriff from Montmorency County,along with some AMBULANCE operators, addressed the House of Reps with FULL SUPPORT of HB 4323, stating that they've had an open ORV policy in their Counties for years, and that it was the BEST thing that ever happend in/for their area's..Talk about ridiculing your own brothership in front of those that it matter to the most :lol: 

Trouble with the DNR is that they assume to much, with very little facts to back up their ''assumptions'' of what ''might'' happen with PA 240.

The FACT of the matter is,
*19 Counties were open to ORV use for MANY years BEFORE PA 240 had EVER become a law..

*At no time did ANY of the 19 open Counties EVER recind their ''open ORV'' policy..

If PA 240 was such a ''bad idea'' than some of those pre-existing 19 Counites would have recinded this open ORV policy a LONG time ago..

I REST MY CASE :corkysm55


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Wish some laws could be made here!! Couple locals go 40++ down the center-2 abreast..


 
CL - has Montmorency decided on rules yet. I know they were one of the ones that had open roads - before the law change.


----------

